# Iceman vs DS



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 30, 2009)

whos the strongest Dark Schneider Iceman can beat?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

Sadly i don't know jack about Dark Shneider except that he's very very powerful, but if Iceman can't even beat barragan....


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

DS is a low level skyfather...mid level

thats too much for bobby boy


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Destroying those Eternal Atoms and the Dispel Bound is very hard to do, and I can see Iceman beating DS from the early and mid part of the series.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

He'd beat any DS before he died and went to Hell. After that the Adam of Darkness powers come into play and he gets dispel Bound and Eternal atoms.

Strongest Iceman is universal so not sure about him.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Strongest Iceman is universal so not sure about him.



this is why certain people should not be allowed to write x-men comics


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Just remembered absolute 0 won't on Darsh even before he dies. He's fought and can use absolute 0 himself.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this is why certain people should not be allowed to write x-men comics



I don't remember him ever being universal, but he is an omega level energy manipulator, so he has the potential to be that strong.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't remember him ever being universal, but he is an omega level energy manipulator, so he has the potential to be that strong.



Not all omegas are created Equal though

Magnetos proven that on the several occasions he's killed some

and fought jean

though nathan franky and yeah jean and Rachael definitely are monster 

it seems like only the highest echelon have that though


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea, that's why I said potential.

Jean would manhandle Magneto in any of her later appearances.

What Omegas did he kill?


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2009)

DS is a good mid-level Skyfather being, not low-level, that's someone like the God-Emperor of Man.

Beats galaxy busters, laughs off supernova attacks as a decapitated head, Absolute Zero isn't jack shit to him, ect...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Havoc said:


> What Omegas did he kill?



a couple in the early eighties come to mind one with solar system level illusion casting

and..then his treatment of some of the externals (one or two confirmed kills..not related to AOA )


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm almost 100% sure he never killed an Omega.

Especially since there have only been about 6 mutants labeled as Omega.


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2009)

Iceman is not beating DS.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I'm almost 100% sure he never killed an Omega.
> 
> Especially since there have only been about 6 mutants labeled as Omega.



the illusion guy existed before the term did iirc

but he certainly is one based off his feats

hell for that matter mags himself should be considered one


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the illusion guy existed before the term did iirc
> 
> but he certainly is one based off his feats
> 
> hell for that matter mags himself should be considered one



That's not how it works.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kal Su from Bastard!! has Absolute Zero spells just like Iceman can do, and DS is much powerful then him.



> I don't remember him ever being universal, but he is an omega level energy manipulator



I believe that Full Potential Iceman is a universal level energy manipulator if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 30, 2009)

Havoc said:


> That's not how it works.



Feats are a bit more meaningful then titles and statements


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Feats are a bit more meaningful then titles and statements


. . .

Anyway, the only mutants who are omegas are the ones listed as omega.

I beginning to think you don't actually know what the term means.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Havoc said:


> . . .
> 
> Anyway, the only mutants who are omegas are the ones listed as omega.
> 
> I beginning to think you don't actually know what the term means.



I'm well aware of what it means

I'm just saying apart from like three or four not many of them have shown very impressive feats compared to the more established and powerful chars

Well i mean besides bobby kicking the strangers ass which was a hard pill for me to swallow


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Seeing as it has to do with potential, they don't need many impressive feats, even though most of the Omega mutants do, except maybe Elixir.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

I should probably remind people here that DS can use Kall Su's own absolute zero spell (Testament - he casts it when using U.D.O. against Anslasax). And seeing how he _defeated a Fire Elemental with a *fire spell*_, I'd say Bobby is screwed regardless even against early DS - hell, he pulls that ludicrous fire elemental shit in the SECOND VOLUME...


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

As far as I remember, Darsh was stronger 15yrs ago before he was sealed and later reincarnated. Darsh was weaker fighting Anslasax than he was facing the Five Holy Sages, and Anslasax was a continent buster and Dominion-level Demon. If a weaker DS can stomp a freakin Fire Elemental with a Fire spell, then really Bobby has no hope whatsoever. Even Darsh in his weakest form is still beyond anything Bobby could hope to face, and still immortal too.

Then after losing against Anslasax when Darsh went to hell he became multiple times more powerful. They actually made a reference stating Darsh was lv100 when fighting Anslasax and after going to hell he was lv1000. They love doing rpg references. Then states that the higher-demons are 6000x more powerful than a Dominion like Anslasax, so Darsh beat the crap out of him and then had to fight against Porno Diano.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> I should probably remind people here that DS can use Kall Su's own absolute zero spell (Testament - he casts it when using U.D.O. against Anslasax). And seeing how he _defeated a Fire Elemental with a *fire spell*_, I'd say Bobby is screwed regardless even against early DS - hell, he pulls that ludicrous fire elemental shit in the SECOND VOLUME...



How does that show he beats Iceman?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

Havoc said:


> How does that show he beats Iceman?



Because if he can beat fire with fire, he can most likely beat ice with ice. Darsh's entire shtick is about him being so badass he literally pulls win conditions out of his ASS.

Like when there was that undead general with the COMPLETELY MAGIC IMMUNE ARMOR. Darsh's solution? BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF LYNCH with his bare hands (even though he states he dislikes fighting hand to hand! Abigail even is incredulous over DS beating Lynch with one kick...), then bypass the armor's resistance by casting an explosion spell INSIDE it.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

Also, Darsh has a spell that rapes you and sends you straight into hell. So, dimension-dump right there. He sends Bobby to Hell.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 1, 2009)

Should have mentioned the soul destroying attack if you felt like making a point Raigen.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

Which spell of Darsh sends you to hell? If you're talking about BS which sends you to another dimension and can blow up the planet while using millions of degrees of heat that does'nt send you to hell.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

He used it on Porno Diano during their fight. He still didn't fully realizing he was *In* Hell, which is another reason why it didn't work on her.


----------



## Yak (Dec 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> He used it on Porno Diano during their fight. He still didn't fully realizing he was *In* Hell, which is another reason why it didn't work on her.



What are you smoking? What kind of spell are you talking about?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry the spell was Brag Za Hass which attacked with a million degrees. What are you talking about Raigen?


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

Volume 18 dude. The spell is called Damned Nation (or aka Damnation).


----------



## Yak (Dec 1, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Volume 18 dude. The spell is called Damned Nation (or aka Damnation).



... ...


Isn't there a larger version of the facepalm emoticon around?

DS was making an angry retort and Porno made a PUN on it. Its like him saying I'll kick your ass to hell and back.

It's not supposed to be taken literal, you dimwit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

Damnation does'nt send you to hell. It warps the fabric of space and time to fire explosive matter. Raigen that scene was a joke scene like

Character A: Go to hell!
Character B: I've already been there.

Raigen Porno was making fun of that line.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2009)

Also, immediately after that line, Porno Diano uses a defensive spell called Skizophrenia, which instantly counters the attack.

Darsh does have a spell that can banish you, though - Gilan-Eera is among the spells he can use. Same black hole-like spell that Ritchie the Edi-E used on DS and Nei, right before Gara went apeshit on him with his magic sword of gamebreak +5.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Gilan-Eara is from Satan's Ring. Or at least what I know of it. It doesn't send your soul instantly to hell though.


----------



## Yak (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Also, immediately after that line, Porno Diano uses a defensive spell called Skizophrenia, which instantly counters the attack.
> 
> Darsh does have a spell that can banish you, though - Gilan-Eera is among the spells he can use. Same black hole-like spell that Ritchie the Edi-E used on DS and Nei, right before Gara went apeshit on him with his magic sword of gamebreak +5.



Giran Ira doesn't sent you to hell, only to another dimension. DS doesn't have that spell anyway, only when he used the L 01. 

For an actual banishment spell he has Cathedral, iirc.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

No what was really funny was her making fun of him being naked and DS going "no looking for free." Be that as it may, given he can warp space/time it's really not saying he can dimension-dump someone that way. It doesn't matter much, Dash is screwing around 90% of the time. Love how he constantly makes retorts about her sweater kittens.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

What about Hed Zeppelion?


----------



## Yak (Dec 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What about Hed Zeppelion?



Led Zeppelin, you mean? 

That summons monsters from hell which eat everything while you are trapped in a strong spell bound. It doesn't send you to hell.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 1, 2009)

I see, sorry.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think anything beats DS going; "No f*%@ing way." to Satan after Satan did his whole speel about Heaven/Hell and his effing Disney Genie routine.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sorry the spell was Brag Za Hass which attacked with a million degrees.



Black Sabbath



Tranquil Fury said:


> What about Hed Zeppelion?



Led Zeppelin

Dammit I hate the English translations, copyright issues be damned


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 1, 2009)

Calling a spell Led Zeppelin is kinda silly, though. Since Black Sabbath is occultish-sounding you can get away with it, same with Venom and Halloween, but Led Zeppelin? 

Also: lol raigen.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Calling a spell Led Zeppelin is kinda silly, though. Since Black Sabbath is occultish-sounding you can get away with it, same with Venom and Halloween, but Led Zeppelin?
> 
> Also: lol raigen.



Well Jimmy Page was into the occult.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe it has to do with the fact that Hagiwara loves metal and rock.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Dec 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Sadly i don't know jack about Dark Shneider except that he's very very powerful, but if Iceman can't even beat barragan....



What Iceman losing to Barry?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Seeing as it has to do with potential, they don't need many impressive feats, even though most of the Omega mutants do, except maybe Elixir.



bobby has some shitty feats i mean besides the stranger one which was kinda insane 

compared to say exodus or graviton (one who;s not even a mutant and the others prolly alpha)

especially when you compare him to the summers or grays or richards

which was my point some of the omegas seem to be all hype little substance


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Elixor had the Death Touch right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

You keep complaining about him beating the Stranger, you do know he beat Oblivion once?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You keep complaining about him beating the Stranger, you do know he beat Oblivion once?



bobby? i;m sure he did i honestly got too turned off of x men comics because of the fanservicey over powering some guys got...how did that fight happen if i may ask?

to me its kinda ridiculous

these guys are supposed to be pretty high end cosmics...beyond skyfathers beyond oblivion certainly beyond cube beings..and probably even most celestials

so my point..what business does any mutant have doing that?

it'd be easier to take in if it was say franklin or hyperstorm or jean because these guys have always been monsters

but bobby Drake who..was just a elemental with high potentials..jaw dropping..

mind you I'm not arguing the dismissal of said feats (unless their like wildly contradiction) but i probably wouldn't use it in a debate off the bat I'd go with everything else he did first..


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Well actually mutants were created by the Celestials to replace the abstract cosmics eventually. They are the next evolution of cosmic power.

Ymir (the Norse Skyfather-level Ice Giant) was afraid that Bobby would replace him.

Icemen is honestly uber.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

Was this because the Earth Pantheon repeatedly tried to take out the Celestial Hosts?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Well actually mutants were created by the Celestials to replace the abstract cosmics eventually. They are the next evolution of cosmic power.



the fuck? really?

i thought the elders or mister immortal was supposed to be the one..to do that...

damn

Celestials are dicks


Endless Mike said:


> Ymir (the Norse Skyfather-level Ice Giant) was afraid that Bobby would replace him.
> 
> Icemen is honestly uber.



yeah i know who he is..Ymirs hardcore

 that i can see

x men characters tend to have no problem learning magic either...so that could be inevitable

on a side note-what the hell happened to tiwaz he didn't come back after thor resurrected every one? i;d of thought he would be strong enough to be the defacto boss man...while thor slept and shit

or did Thor just decide to blanket..leave all the OG's dead when he left odin



TWF said:


> Was this because the Earth Pantheon repeatedly tried to take out the Celestial Hosts?



that was i think...the modern pantheons i don't think the elder gods really gave a shit...

so it might of been before that..

Arishim showing up and no selling odin zues and a few others strongest attacks and telling them to back the fuck off

was more their personal rage against...marvel pantheons


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the fuck? really?
> 
> i thought the elders or mister immortal was supposed to be the one..to do that...
> 
> ...



Yes, there's a scan somewhere showing the cosmics like Eternity, Infinity, etc. and the Watcher explaining it.

Basically the Celestials altered the genetics of earth to eventually create mutants, the the Phoenix Force is the force of evolution tied to the advancement of beings that will eventually supplant Eternity and the other cosmics.


----------



## Fang (Dec 1, 2009)

No one answered my question.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

No, because the Celestials did their tampering with DNA long before they came into conflict with Earth's gods.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> No one answered my question.



i did late it seems



Endless Mike said:


> Yes, there's a scan somewhere showing the cosmics like Eternity, Infinity, etc. and the Watcher explaining it.
> 
> Basically the Celestials altered the genetics of earth to eventually create mutants, the the Phoenix Force is the force of evolution tied to the advancement of beings that will eventually supplant Eternity and the other cosmics.




cosmic dicks..they be

pulling a coup det'tat on their parents too no?


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> bobby has some shitty feats i mean besides the stranger one which was kinda insane
> 
> compared to say exodus or graviton (one who;s not even a mutant and the others prolly alpha)
> 
> ...



You keep writing off Iceman, when in fact he is one of the strongest beings on Earth based on feats, not just potential.  Ok, compare him to the Summers/Gray, he is still right up there with them in power.

Your point didn't really have anything to do with what we were talking about, which is that potentially Iceman could have universal powers, as could any other Omega.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Because if he can beat fire with fire, he can most likely beat ice with ice. Darsh's entire shtick is about him being so badass he literally pulls win conditions out of his ASS.
> 
> Like when there was that undead general with the COMPLETELY MAGIC IMMUNE ARMOR. Darsh's solution? BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF LYNCH with his bare hands (even though he states he dislikes fighting hand to hand! Abigail even is incredulous over DS beating Lynch with one kick...), then bypass the armor's resistance by casting an explosion spell INSIDE it.


Oh, so then you didn't actually have a legitimate reason of why he'd win.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

I still wouldn't put Bobby that high up. Eternals are still around man. Zuras is low Skyfather level. Sersi was powerful way before they got their stories knocked around. She was like toned down Silver Surfer. Though in the newer Eternals both Makkari and Sersi got power-ups courtesy of Tiamat. She could turn Bobby from ice into jello. 

Anyway, Darsh still kicks the effing crap out of him, no two ways about it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm just saying he has massive potential.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

They say Ryu in SF has massive potential, but that matters little when compared with their actual abilities. Doesn't help against a guy with soul-destroying spells and the like who also can't be killed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

I never said Iceman can beat DS, pay attention. I'm talking about the fact that he has legitimately cosmic feats.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

So do a lot of people. Ms. Marvel had a ton until she was powered down from Binary.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Binary was a herald level powerup. I'm talking about just normal Iceman without any temporary powerups.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 1, 2009)

Normal Iceman isn't very powerful at all. At one point he could contain a Grey Hulk in solid ice. But really Bobby does not get all that many showings and anything of a high-level is with a massive powerup or SMvFL. Also Binary was Brood powerup which she lost after a while and gained back briefly in New Avengers. Ms. Marvel with Binary power they stated was cosmic level (not power cosmic). X-Men haven't been written very well lately and their feats are scattered and don't match up.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Binary was a herald level powerup. I'm talking about just normal Iceman without any temporary powerups.



Why are you wasting your time?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 2, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Oh, so then you didn't actually have a legitimate reason of why he'd win.



How about because he knows a spell that can break the planet in half if used without a barrier to contain it even before his massive timeskip powerup? Not to mention he can invoke hellfire with at least one of his low level spells, and that thing melts through even enchanted armor...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Maybe it has to do with the fact that Hagiwara loves metal and rock.



I got that, but he should have called it Morbid Angel or Burzum or something more appropriate.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2009)

Why, why the hell does it matter.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 2, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> How about because he knows a spell that can break the planet in half if used without a barrier to contain it even before his massive timeskip powerup? Not to mention he can invoke hellfire with at least one of his low level spells, and that thing melts through even enchanted armor...



You realize neither one of those attacks you just mentioned is going to beat Iceman, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2009)

TWF said:


> Why, why the hell does it matter.



Sounds more appropriate, while being bands.

It doesn't _matter_ per se, yeah.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> You realize neither one of those attacks you just mentioned is going to beat Iceman, right?



Darsh PERMANENTLY MELTED THE ETERNALLY FROZEN LAKE OF COCYTUS in the deepest pit of hell BY ACCIDENT while using the mentioned hellfire-powered spell.

You know, the lake frozen into demonic ice that betrayers are forever stuck in? Where Judas is?

Forgive me if I doubt Iceman is going to survive a spell that reduces demonic ice created as punishment for the wicked by GOD into vapor.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Darsh PERMANENTLY MELTED THE ETERNALLY FROZEN LAKE OF COCYTUS in the deepest pit of hell BY ACCIDENT while using the mentioned hellfire-powered spell.
> 
> You know, the lake frozen into demonic ice that betrayers are forever stuck in? Where Judas is?
> 
> Forgive me if I doubt Iceman is going to survive a spell that reduces demonic ice created as punishment for the wicked by GOD into vapor.



I'll forgive you, since you obviously don't understand Iceman's powers.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I'll forgive you, since you obviously don't understand Iceman's powers.


so iceman can produce ice cooler than an omnipotent being


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so iceman can produce ice cooler than an omnipotent being



Iceman doesn't need to be ice. That's the medium he chooses.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so iceman can produce ice cooler than an omnipotent being



It doesn't matter if he can or not...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

Hold on.

You have problems with Iceman producing ice cooler than that of an omnipotent, but not Dark Schneider melting the ice of an omnipotent?

lol double standards


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> It doesn't matter if he can or not...





Lucaniel said:


> Hold on.
> 
> You have problems with Iceman producing ice cooler than that of an omnipotent, but not Dark Schneider melting the ice of an omnipotent?
> 
> lol double standards


naw he is just simply changing his idea all of sudden. That is a bad sign of a bypolar diasease or even a double personality 
now to the point if iceman if able to produce ice to the level _GOD_ does i don't see to many posibilities for icedude


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

So, you have no problem with DS melting the ice of an _omnipotent_?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> So, you have no problem with DS melting the ice of an _omnipotent_?


nah the it's the author book and i can't do anything to change if he decide he give power to melt the ice from _GOD_ amen


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> naw he is just simply changing his idea all of sudden. That is a bad sign of a bypolar diasease or even a double personality
> now to the point if iceman if able to produce ice to the level _GOD_ does i don't see to many posibilities for icedude



...

It doesn't matter IF Iceman is melted, he can either reform from the same water molecules that are now melted, or move to an area with entirely new water molecules and reform.

Why are you arguing when you obviously don't even know what you're talking about?

The point is, Iceman being melted is not going to beat him.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> ...
> 
> It doesn't matter IF Iceman is melted, he can either reform from the same water molecules that are now melted, or move to an area with entirely new water molecules and reform.
> 
> Why are you arguing when you obviously don't even know what you're talking about?



ok but it a 1,000,000 fire that the guy can make you think is possible to iceman to get out there alive plus that no the only thing he has i mean he could froze iceman to death he did the opposite to the fire dude who i don't remember his name right now


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ok but it a 1,000,000 fire that the guy can make you think is possible to iceman to get out there alive plus that no the only thing he has i mean he could froze icema to death he did the opposite to the fire dude who i don't remember his name right now





Havoc said:


> Why are you arguing when you obviously don't even know what you're talking about?


..............


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> nah the it's the author book and i can't do anything to change if he decide he give power to melt the ice from _GOD_ amen



I give up, you're too stupid for me to deal with at this time in the night.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> ..............



now im still trying to look for the words to describe the meaningless, not way let's don't called meaningless because it is an insult to thing that don't have meaning. but all right prove me that iceman is capable to create ice to a level beyond DS and the he is able to tank his attacks and the he is able to destroy the eternal/infinate atoms of DS





> I give up, you're too stupid for me to deal with at this time in the night.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> now im still trying to look for the words to describe the meaningless, not way let's don't called meaningless because it is an insult to thing that don't have meaning. but all right prove me that iceman is capable to create ice to a level beyond DS and the he is able to tank his attacks and the he is able to destroy the eternal/infinate atoms of DS



Re-type this in English.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Re-type this in English.



now, I'm still trying to look for the words to describe the meaningless, not way. Let's don't called meaningless because it is an insult to thing that don't have meaning. But all right prove me that iceman is capable to create ice to a level beyond DS, and the he is able to tank his attacks, and the he is able to destroy the eternal/infinate atoms of DS.


i think the black sabbath would be enough here is a qoute from you always right OBD


> Black Sabbath: A localized, magical nuke. The target is caught in a spellbound, falls victim to a blast reaching many millions of degrees Celsius, and is then sent into another dimension. Without control it's a spell that could potentially destroy the world.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyway, even if Iceman's body is destroyed he can reform.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> You realize neither one of those attacks you just mentioned is going to beat Iceman, right?



Actually, the first attack he mentioned was Black Sabbath.  

And Black Sabbath could give Darsh the win via ring out, since it sends all matter contained therein to another dimension after nuking it...which might actually kill Iceman anyways, as he wouldn't just be melted, but all the H20 in the spellbound contained area would be changed into higher elements due to the reaction.


Anyways, the DS that took on Kal-Su would be too much for Iceman (since DS could resist absolute zero at that point), but I'm unsure of anything under that.


----------



## Fang (Dec 3, 2009)

Point is that Iceman is completely and utterly above Kal-Su. Although I do agree he has nothing to put down Darsh.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Anyway, even if Iceman's body is destroyed he can reform.





Kage no Yume said:


> Actually, the first attack he mentioned was Black Sabbath.
> 
> And Black Sabbath could give Darsh the win via ring out, since it sends all matter contained therein to another dimension after nuking it...which might actually kill Iceman anyways, as he wouldn't just be melted, but all the H20 in the spellbound contained area would be changed into higher elements due to the reaction.
> 
> ...



and the gives the win to DS now can ya'll put it in ya'll wiki


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 3, 2009)

aya!!!!! this is still going on?


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 4, 2009)

> Point is that Iceman is completely and utterly above Kal-Su. Although I do agree he has nothing to put down Darsh.



...

Kall Su managed to freeze solid an elder giant with an ice spell... which looks unimpressive until you realize said giant was stated to be immune to magic.

I'd say that puts Kall's ridiculousness squarely above Iceman's, since while Iceman is powerful, he isn't quite breaking his reality's laws just yet, while Kall gleefully disregarded them there.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Dec 4, 2009)

Iceman at his highest potential is an universal energy manipulator. DS could win by ring out but he would not kill by melting him with millions of degree of heat.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 4, 2009)

What some people were thinking of before was Efreet, an Elemental of the Planar of Fire. He would basically be immune to Fire, magical or otherwise. That didn't stop Darsh from beating Efreet with a *Fire Spell.* And anyway Darsh has soul-destroying spells so he still wins. Bobby can't reform if he no longer exists.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 4, 2009)

Raigen said:


> What some people were thinking of before was Efreet, an Elemental of the Planar of Fire. He would basically be immune to Fire, magical or otherwise. That didn't stop Darsh from beating Efreet with a *Fire Spell.* And anyway Darsh has soul-destroying spells so he still wins. Bobby can't reform if he no longer exists.



It's worse than that. Efreet normally ABSORBS FIRE. It's supposed to make him STRONGER.

That makes DS beating him with FIRE especially ludicrous.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 4, 2009)

Fullmetal83 said:


> Iceman at his highest potential is an universal energy manipulator. DS could win by ring out but he would not kill by melting him with millions of degree of heat.


if the guy use black sabbath iceman and his ice would become uranium instantly  and iceman don't control uranium the power of iceman is to get things down to absolute zero -247f or c i don't remember but that's how he can froze the universe now starts in their core have iron uranium and other heavy metals do it to their hot temperatures 25000 c now DS can produce a fire 400 times that strong so he basically kill iceman and sent the remaining to other  dimension


----------



## Raigen (Dec 4, 2009)

Absolute zero is also known as zero degrees Kelvin.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 4, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Absolute zero is also known as zero degrees Kelvin.



i knew it i just want it to make the comparability  easier since is easier to translate from f to c than to k to c or f


----------



## Raigen (Dec 4, 2009)

They have online converters for that. So it's not all that hard to look up and figure out. Real easy 

zero kelvin = -273.15 °C = -459.67 °F


----------

